# Testing a gas line



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a small remodel I am doing for a home owner. (just the plumbing). I ran an existing gas line for a dryer further down the wall for the new laundry location. Now I've put the new run+ the rest of the home under test for the inspector and I am leaking pressure somewhere. I've sprayed all my fitting with soap and water but nothing. 
I'm not even getting a lb of pressure holding. My compressor can't even get air in th line fast enough to show a charge so it's a big leak. 
Do I have to disconnect the meter when under test or should that stay connected with gas off? 
I shutoff all appliances so i don't know what else to do. 
I ran tracpipe btw. 

Thanks


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Disconnect from meter. Put your test Gage on line feeding the house, test from there. If your still not holding pressure take shut off valves off all appliances and cap.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks I'll do that....why do you have to disconnect the meter btw, just curious. 
Also, why is it better to put the test from there? I'm not questioning your knowlege I just like to know why things are done a certain way.

Thanks again plumberman


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Thanks I'll do that....why do you have to disconnect the meter btw, just curious.
> Also, why is it better to put the test from there? I'm not questioning your knowlege I just like to know why things are done a certain way.
> 
> Thanks again plumberman


I'm not sure how the meters are set up out there. Down here the test ports are on the up stream side of meter. Right above the main shut off valve on the supply side of meter they choke the pressure down with a regulator. Testing from the port with the meter hooked up you will be filling the meter up with air and dumping out of the vent on the regulator.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Around here if you are just shutting the meter off and pushing air, you would be pushing against the regulator. They will not hold back-pressure, and release, just like an appliance reg, possibly causing damage to the reg., possibly the meter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Like I said that's here in Louisiana, maybe be set up some what different there. We have always tested that way and the gas company doesn't want us testing there piping, lol most of the time it's there stuff that's leaking.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Like I said that's here in Louisiana, maybe be set up some what different there. We have always tested that way and the gas company doesn't want us testing there piping, lol most of the time it's there stuff that's leaking.


 
I was taught to test with air, only the fuel line. This we pumped to 100 PSI. Had to hold at least 12 hours. [Black Steel] Allowance of a couple lbs. on gauge (expansion/contraction) OK! No meter connected and no appliances connected. Finale connections to appliances made with soap solution. This was on new work. On retrofit soap solution would suffice. Testing against the appliance you may have blown a regulator or a control valve.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you don't yet have a combustible gas detection device, now would be a good time to purchase one. Mine detects many if not all combustible gases such as: propane, methane, gasoline, etc.
I have the Leakator 10.
www.bacharach-inc.com


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I was taught to test with air, only the fuel line. This we pumped to 100 PSI. Had to hold at least 12 hours. [Black Steel] Allowance of a couple lbs. on gauge (expansion/contraction) OK! No meter connected and no appliances connected. Finale connections to appliances made with soap solution. This was on new work. On retrofit soap solution would suffice. Testing against the appliance you may have blown a regulator or a control valve.


Yep that's the way I came up as well.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

That fixed it, thanks bro!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Around here if you are just shutting the meter off and pushing air, you would be pushing against the regulator. They will not hold back-pressure, and release, just like an appliance reg, possibly causing damage to the reg., possibly the meter.


^^^^^^WHat he said.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Run your torch on a low flame over all joints


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

DIZ said:


> Run your torch on a low flame over all joints


Thats stupid


----------



## zaratos (Mar 15, 2011)

Here in San Diego, on a pressure test the meter has to be disconnect from the system (some meters can be damaged by the reverse pressure) and all cocks removed and hard capped. Here you'll fail your inspect if you don't.


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

^^Oh oh...^^


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

:blink: I wonder if he is still working on that gas line :wallbash:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

zaratos said:


> Here in San Diego, on a pressure test the meter has to be disconnect from the system (some meters can be damaged by the reverse pressure) and all cocks removed and hard capped. Here you'll fail your inspect if you don't.


Here in the Plumbing Zone we throw out an intro before we just go to posting.... :whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

zaratos said:


> Here in San Diego, on a pressure test the meter has to be disconnect from the system (some meters can be damaged by the reverse pressure) and all cocks removed and hard capped. Here you'll fail your inspect if you don't.


 If you're plumbing under the UPC, you should be capping/plugging and testing through the gas cocks.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

IFGC says you can not test through a gas valve, unless another valve is immedietly upstream, with a seperate gauge, to show the first valve is holding.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> IFGC says you can not test through a gas valve, unless another valve is immedietly upstream, with a seperate gauge, to show the first valve is holding.


 Our Inspectors want all gas piping to be tested through the gas cocks -- It isn't in the code book, but it is in King County's amendments to the UPC.

They've made a lot of amendments to the UPC over the years. We use to be able to air test all DWV installation, it's still in the code book as an option, but they won't allow the practice anymore. Static tests for all DWV installations, no exceptions.


----------

